# BEWARE!!!! Folica.com sells fake/diverted merchandise!



## ame (Dec 6, 2008)

I received the package of two Kerastase products today. I ordered them on Monday through Folica.com. The products were ones that I already used and had been buying through a local salon and I thought that I would see if I could get them online cheaper. When I saw Folica.com on the ****** listing I clicked it and saw Kerastase. And it was on sale. I should have known better but I bought them anyway.

Well when I opened the box tonight...I could tell they were not right. The cap on the shampoo was almost completely see-through and didn't have the "shimmer" the real kind has. The shampoo bottle didn't have the little white seal closing the shampoo bottle "hole" thing. There was an obvious "cut" across the bottom where a batch stamp would be. Then I opened the box of the conditioner. The front looked close but the back had OBVIOUS cutting of the label. It looks like they Xacto'd the batch code off. 

So if it's not fake, its definitely diverted goods. 

I already sent it back, and made copies of the paperwork from the box.

But before I packed itup, I took photos with my DSLR camera for proof. See below for those. I hosted them on my site bec I left them pretty big.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 6, 2008)

Nooooooo it cant be true! I've  been buying products from folica.com for 3 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you call them and tell them that the product could be fake?  I wonder what they would say...


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 6, 2008)

are u sure? it just looks like older packaging? i managed a beauty supply for sometime, and i always saw new packaging...

i mean, i'm glad u sent it back -- i wouldn't risk it! especially since that type of product usually says "not guaranteed unless purchased in a salon".


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

I am not sure about this...My last company used to make a few of their products and sometimes we use different bottle manufacturers and different screen printing companies  if we were offered cheaper pricing but yet the same component quality so the lettering/color would differ slightly when we changed packaging and bottling companies. There may even be a slight difference in the cap...But it would be slight enough that the consumer would not notice by just looking at it. Companies are always looking for cheaper component pricing especially due to the economy. Their cost to produce products is very inexpensive..their main cost is in the componentry and packaging.

Also we had different bottle requirments for different companies...for instance some bottles we were required to have the bar codes imprinted on some of the bottles and left off for some of the bottles...ex: If they sold to CVS, Walgreens, Walmart ...they required we used the Bar Coded bottles...If they were being produced for Beauty chains we were required to use the bottles with no Bar Code because they have their own bar coding system.

So I am not sure at all that these are fake...But that just IMO...from my experience only.


----------



## ame (Dec 6, 2008)

The reason I know it's fake/diverted is partly because I can tell a different cap.  I work in package design (and graphics) and I can tell the difference even in the label quality. They are VERY particular with their packaging, and EVERY bottle is the same if it's real. Kerastase doesn't sell their products through anyone other than their salons/authorized salons and their own website.

I confirmed through the Diversion Hotline that Kerastase/Loreal set up that these are indeed diverted/fake. Folica.com is NOT authorized to sell their products at all.

I did try calling Folica, I called before i ordered and was told that they sell 100% authentic products. Well when I called yesterday, the rep just said they sell fine products, and when asked about authentic she side-stepped the question entirely.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well if Folica is not authorized to sell their products I am surprised they have not forced them to remove them from their website and they should do so immediately.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well if Folica is not authorized to sell their products I am surprised they have not forced them to remove them from their website and they should do so immediately._

 
exactly. the problem with diversion is that people are willing to buy from places they shouldn't. In the end, u get what you pay for. Same thing with people who buy MAC on ebay. And they're suprised when they get ripped off. Really? REALLY??


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^ However I am not sure about Folica...Never purchased from there...But there are quite a few very reputable sellers on Ebay...selling authentic items.  I happen to sell there from time to time and I am one of those sellers...There are quite a few on this site as well. It is just important to know who you are buying from and ask questions if you have concerns. Can't penalize all Ebay sellers for the actions of a few bad ones.


----------



## ame (Dec 9, 2008)

I just wanted to update you all:

I got a full refund today from Folica.com, and the folks from Loreal's diversion group are investigating further.

I learned a lesson. Just suck it up and buy from the salon.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_exactly. the problem with diversion is that people are willing to buy from places they shouldn't. In the end, u get what you pay for. Same thing with people who buy MAC on ebay. And they're suprised when they get ripped off. Really? REALLY??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And this is why I don't buy off ebay anymore.Ya never know what you are getting


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

This....sucks. I like folica.com a lot. I dont buy styling products but I do buy appliances on there from time to time.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome... that where I got my sedu from two years ago.


----------

